# Weekly Montana Hay Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Weekly Montana Hay Report

Compared to last week: Hay prices continue steady with very limited
current sales. Trade activity mostly light to inactive with mostly light
demand. Buyers inquiry mostly light as pastures beginning to show some
moderate growth of forage, some are opting to release cattle early to graze
forage. All sales FOB the stack and per ton basis in large rounds or large
square bales, unless otherwise stated.

Alfalfa: Premium 85.00-95.00; small squares 190.00-200.00 delivered,
160.00-180.00. Good 75.00-85.00; small squares 140.00-150.00. Fair to Good
55.00-75.00

Alfalfa/Grass mix: Premium to Good 75.00-85.00; small squares 190.00-
200.00 delivered, 140.00-170.00. Fair to Good 50.00-70.00.

Timothy grass: Premium small squares 180.00.


----------

